# Flickering LED on Circuit Board



## Godfree (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey guys!

Well I've got one of those LED mousepads and I was getting another one for my friend because she liked it and the thing came more or less DOA. I managed to solder on one of the USB hubs which was breaking the loop because it wasn't even soldered down (yes this thing is cheaply made) and it started working, however there's another issue. One of the led lights is very dim and flickers non-stop, while the other one is an EXTEMELY bright blue, how it's supposed to be. I had a couple of theories I was hoping you could affirm/disprove and possibly offer any other suggestions:

-First I thought it was the soldered connect between the USB line that draws the power and the board, but then I thought, if that was it wouldn't both lights be flickering rather than one being fine and the other shot?

-Second I thought it might be the LED, however I then took another LED that I had and tested the connection on the board in the same spot with the same results, it just flickered.

-Then I thought it might have been a capacitor but the only thing that I know to be a capacitor seemed fine.

Any other electronics guys out there have any other theories? I'm sure that there's got to be something weird with the board somewhere but I just don't have the expertise to really know where it would be.


----------

